# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-35

## SergeyL

Су-35С

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## Fencer

Су-35С зацепился крылом за ВПП во время посадки. Комсомольск - на - Амуре

----------


## Fencer

www.SKYRAIL.ru - АВИАЦИЯ, Фотография, Радио и другое - Съездил в КнА (КНААЗ 80 лет)

----------


## Fencer

САмолеты Су -2.

----------


## Fencer

SU35 touch runway by wing on hard landing

----------


## Fencer

sandrermakoff: Как это было (касание крылом ВПП) - КнА (КНААЗ 80 лет)

----------


## An-Z

Да, фееричное зрелище, представляю состояние моделистов, что стояли у полосы.. Лётчик не растерялся..

----------


## SergeyL

Су-35С

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Новые *Су-35С*, аэр. Б.Савино, 29.03.2015.
  
Фото: FW_Mess

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## Djoker

Су-35С RF-95813.: antonio_d50

----------


## fps2013

Действительно великолепно аэродинамическая форма.

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## LansE293

Очень подробные фото и чертежи СУ-35С, кокпита, отдальных узлов со всеми надписями и обозначениями (несекретно)
Postimage.org / gallery - 2014 07 30 4576, 2014 07 30 4577, 2014 07 30 4578, 2014 07 30 4579
Postimage.org / gallery - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 17 1, 18
Postimage.org / gallery - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 17 1, 18

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## KURYER

Для тех кто проспал:

----------


## ОБУ

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация краска не термостойкая

----------


## Avia M

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация краска не термостойкая


Вывод-обоснование...

----------


## Flanker B

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация краска не термостойкая


нагар смывается и следов на покрытии не остается

----------


## Flanker B

> Очень подробные фото и чертежи СУ-35С, кокпита, отдальных узлов со всеми надписями и обозначениями (несекретно)
> Postimage.org / gallery - 2014 07 30 4576, 2014 07 30 4577, 2014 07 30 4578, 2014 07 30 4579
> Postimage.org / gallery - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 17 1, 18
> Postimage.org / gallery - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 17 1, 18


свежачок с Дземог)...хотя снимкам года два, судя по отсутствию подвесок

----------


## Djoker

Фотография C Днем ВКС! из раздела техно №6338083 - фото.сайт - Photosight.ru


Фотография *** из раздела техно №6324054 - фото.сайт - Photosight.ru

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/albums-16604023

----------


## Djoker

Су-35С с "Хибинами", 23.08.16г, (с) Сергей Лукоянов


https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slukoyanov/album/519814

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Су-35С* на лётно-тактических учениях с боевыми стрельбами, 2016 г.:
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
warlock_fe.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## KURYER

Учения Су-35С в районе Курильских островов:

----------


## OKA

"Пилоты истребителей Су-35С отработали парные полеты и посадку в Хабаровском крае. Самолеты прошли по заданным маршрутам, выполнили простые и сложные элементы пилотажа на малых и предельно малых высотах."

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/6...29/#post147412

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

"Соколики". С миру по нитке... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Было жарко...

----------


## Avia M

МАКС-2017. 23 июля.  

Днём ранее, Юрий Михайлович поднял "облако пыли" на взлёте...

----------


## bakulinks77

Немножко из закромов. От него только фотки и остались...

----------


## Avia M

> Немножко из закромов. От него только фотки и остались...


Вы имеете ввиду вариант Су-35УБ?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Вы имеете ввиду вариант Су-35УБ?


Он самый...

----------


## Avia M

> Он самый...


Понятно. Но всё же, он продолжает здравствовать в ином "амплуа"...
Фото 2001 года.

----------


## Avia M

За креслом командировочные (вещи) перевозят? 
Кст., похоже под фонарём подкрашивали...

----------


## Fencer

> За креслом командировочные (вещи) перевозят? 
> Кст., похоже под фонарём подкрашивали...


В районе лобового стёкла фонаря конструкторы Су-35 предусмотрели картодержатель?

----------


## stream

> За креслом командировочные (вещи) перевозят?


даже интересно, после сброса фонаря, кто первый отделится, сумка или кресло с весёлым лётчиком? )))

----------


## AndyK

> даже интересно, после сброса фонаря, кто первый отделится, сумка или кресло с весёлым лётчиком? )))


сумка с фонарем уйдет

----------


## Avia M

> сумка с фонарем уйдет


При закрытии фонаря на "спарке", на пути оказалась подобная сумочка... Обошлось без серьёзных последствий. (Из воспоминаний современников).

----------


## OKA

Су-35 ВВС НОАК

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1006278.html

----------


## Flanker B

> В районе лобового стёкла фонаря конструкторы Су-35 предусмотрели картодержатель?


это не картодержатель, а обдув

----------


## OKA



----------


## Гравилётчик

> 


Просто поразительно, что с одного из крупнейших шоу нет ни одной вменяемой видеозаписи - всё как будто на айфон снимают. Там что, видосъёмка запрещена законодательно?

----------


## Red307

А на что там смотреть? Все уже сто раз показано-перепоказано. Да и ни одна запись не передаёт реальности.

----------


## Avia M

> А на что там смотреть? Все уже сто раз показано-перепоказано. Да и ни одна запись не передаёт реальности.


Странная логика.
Следовательно дружно "закапываем" камеры, прекращаем показы... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Просто поразительно, что с одного из крупнейших шоу нет ни одной вменяемой видеозаписи - всё как будто на айфон снимают. Там что, видосъёмка запрещена законодательно?


Странно это)) 

С каких нибудь однодневных местечковых еврошоу съёмок с разных ракурсов - море . Тем более в Дубай ездят люди с норм.(бохатой)) фото-видеотехникой ))

Для контор , да для себя любимых , наверное снимают))




> Странная логика.
> Следовательно дружно "закапываем" камеры, прекращаем показы...


Ни в коем случае ! ))

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id222152

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id227571

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id227670

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги) (источник https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...25362_00%2Frev)

----------


## Fencer

Фотоообзор Су-35С б/н 25 красный RF-95867 "ГСС Иван Горбунов" (источник : )

----------


## Fencer

"Су-35С Дзёмги" (источник https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...66325_00%2Frev)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-35С в Перми:
 
https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/573...ги/?page=257

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id240483

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/experimentavia/album/5...9/872536132101

----------


## Fencer

"Над парком им. Гагарина".Снято 01.06.2017 года (источник https://vk.com/gorotckop?z=photo-803...0313825_00/rev).

----------


## Fencer

Остались невостребованными...

----------


## Avia M

> Остались невостребованными...


От чего ж, запчасти востребованы... :Smile:  Ранее периодически посещали ТЭЧ.
Вообще странная история с этими машинами для ЦПАТ.

----------


## OKA

" Фотографии СУ-35 ВВС НОАК, присланные нашим подписчиком. "



Все :

https://vk.com/milinfolive?w=wall-123538639_1031172

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3557821.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-35С, Липецкий авиацентр: 

Фото: МО РФ.

----------


## Red307

Эльбрус сверху

----------


## Avia M

Видео без подсказок... :Cool:  

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...626-4Dp3N.html

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

Су-35 24 синий, "Иван Горбунов" RF-95493
Центральная Угловая, 22Гвиап
Ранее был под бортовым 24 красный?

----------


## Avia M

> Ранее был под бортовым 24 красный?


Именно так. Вся инф. в соотв. разделе имеется...

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

Стало интересно, чем обусловлена установка жаропрочных "накладок" по всему размаху на стабилизаторах Т-10М ? Ведь к примеру на первых прототипах второго поколения Т-10М "901" и "902", они были также как и у серийных Т-10МК5 (Су-30СМ), то есть ближе к их законцовкам, и у обоих двигатели с УВТ.

----------


## Avia M

> Стало интересно, чем обусловлена установка жаропрочных "накладок" по всему размаху на стабилизаторах Т-10М ?


Свести к минимуму "травматизм" от применения вооружения...

----------


## Avia M

"Бесконечность" :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Су-35С максимальный срыв потока.

https://youtu.be/mYJRWebkHTk

----------


## OKA

" Российский многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 прибыл в Турцию для участия в технологическом фестивале "Технофест", который пройдет в Стамбуле 17-22 сентября. Об этом сообщили в субботу ТАСС в пресс-службе Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).

"Многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 прибыл в аэропорт имени Ататюрка в Турции для участия в выставке "Технофест", - сказали в корпорации.
В пресс-службе ОАК добавили, что ожидается прибытие на "Технофест" других российских самолетов, пассажирских и специальных, однако не уточнили, о каких конкретно моделях идет речь. Ранее источник в авиастроительной отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что Россия планирует отправить на фестиваль "Технофест" заинтересовавший Анкару многофункциональный истребитель Су-35. По его словам, ожидается, что в выставке также примут участие авиалайнеры МС-21, Sukhoi Superjet 100, самолет-амфибия Бе-200. Как сообщили на МАКС-2019 в Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству РФ, российская и турецкая стороны обсуждают поставку российских истребителей Су-35 и Су-57. Позднее президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган заявил, что не исключает возможность покупки российских истребителей Су-35 и Су-57 вместо американских самолетов F-35. "



Подборка роликов и фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1708900.html

----------


## Red307

На полигоне Кушалино 35е сейчас бомбят

Хотиловские наверное.

----------


## Avia M

Новосибирск.  https://russianplanes.net/id259009

----------


## Avia M

В Тверской области на аэродроме Хотилово прошли первые в этом году учения на новейших Су-35С.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...796-DOlss.html

----------


## OKA

Неск. фоток египетских :

https://vk.com/photo-161985796_457296343

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-35С, борт. № «54 красный», RF-81742 ВКС России, «Авиадартс-2020», полигон под Рязанью, сент. 2020 г.
   
МО РФ.

----------


## AndyM

Су-35С №11 RF-95912:
https://russianplanes.net/id275671

----------


## Avia M

Огни горят.

----------


## Avia M

"Ворсовка". Парадные.

----------


## Avia M

Тверские парадные работают с Правдивого.

----------


## Avia M

Пара "баклажанов". :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-201489184_610?...tom=1#comments

----------


## Fencer

В рамках совместного учения «Союзная решимость-2022» экипажи истребителей Су-35 Восточного военного округа с аэродрома в Брестской области отработали перехват самолета, условно нарушившего воздушное пространство Союзного государства. https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Avia M

Самолеты США и РФ, действовавшие в Средиземном море, пролетели в опасной близости друг от друга три раза за минувшие выходные, один раз они находились на расстоянии 5 футов (1,5 метра) друг от друга, сообщили представители министерства обороны США.

----------


## Avia M

Все цвета...

----------


## Fencer

Клирики Амурской епархии совершили освящение 12-и многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С (Репортаж ГТРК "Россия" г. Комсомольск-на-Амуре) :: Новости :: Амурская и Чегдомынская епархия Русской Православной Церкви
Видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAnDHKvLgbA&t=1s

----------


## PPV

Вспоминаем новости 8-летней давности?

----------


## Fencer

> Вспоминаем новости 8-летней давности?


Не новости, а фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/album-3534453_283257544

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.google.ru/maps/place/%D0...!4d135.1515643

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-204992036_1630

----------


## Avia M

> Источник ]


Лучше "покрупнее" опубликуйте. Для сравнения.

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...71258.jpg.html

----------


## Avia M

Перелетные.

----------


## Fencer

На днях в Кубинке прошла тренировочная репетиция пилотажной группы «Русские Витязи» к выступлению 12 июня в Сургуте. | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Avia M

Балка штатная?...

----------


## Саныч 62

> Балка штатная?...


 Не похоже.

----------


## Avia M

Вот и я засомневался. Возм. отл. в серии... :Cool:

----------


## Саныч 62

Похоже на один из первых (досерийный). На створке передней стойки нет главного компонента. Спиртбачка.  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

На досерийных строевые огни иные. На "безбачковых" балка с блоком ЛТЦ и антеннами...

----------


## Саныч 62

09 и 12 разве не серийные? Досерийный - имел в виду - до 1-ой серии.

----------


## Avia M

Разобрались. Некто выдал десятилетнюю фотографию за свежую... А я не проверил.  :Confused: 

https://topwar.ru/4568-pervyy-seriyn...el-su-35s.html

----------


## Fencer

Су-35С б/н 24 RF-95816 на МВТФ «Армия-2022» на аэродроме Дзёмги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) 20 августа 2022 года.

----------


## Fencer

Международный военно-технический форум «АРМИЯ-2022» http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...alon-2022.html

----------


## TapAc

МАКС 2021

----------


## sovietjet

Новая доставка, 01 RF-95??4 . Интересно какой полк.

----------


## Avia M

01 02 03.

https://vk.com/video-44683459_456239286

----------


## Fencer

> Новая доставка, 01 RF-95??4 . Интересно какой полк.


В Астраханский Центр ВКС России впервые поступили самолеты Су-35с https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437651@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Недавно.

----------


## Fencer

> Недавно. Вложение 112086


https://russianplanes.net/id308929

----------


## Avia M

Тогда так.

----------

